# "Best" and "Worst" new model



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So being the modeling fanatic that I am. Over the last couple of years which model do you think is the best new model that GW has released? Skaven doomwheel is my favorite.

Which one do you think is the worst? the beastmen Minotaurs. Ugly sculpted muscles especially on the legs.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Best: Ooh, gotta say either High Elf Prince on Dragon or the new Griffon in IoB.

Worst: RAZORGORS!

Midnight


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the Skaven Screaming Bell, it works especially well as a Chaos Warshrine... :grin:

Worst model is probably anything that's a large metal model... take your pick.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the new daemon princes a lot, maybe not the best sculpted (im not a huge modeller) but they just look really awesome. I would have to say Black guard. Their poses just peeve me off. They look ridiculous.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I dont think that there are any models in recent years that I particularly dislike. I might rate worst as the new daemonettes. They aren't a bad sculpt thats for sure its just that I miss the old ones.

As far as best goes I would think it would probably have to go to the chaos lord on the Juggernaut. Though a lot of the new skaven stuff is ridiculously awesome


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

im tempted to say the new seaguard as they look awesome,

worst its a tie up between the razorgor, deamonettes, new hydra or the winged vampire lord, hate those


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Best - Juggernaught Plastic Kit for me right now, though there are alot more I do like

Worst - One too many I agree with the blackguard the pose is to stale, Beastmen Minotuars (whatwere they thinking nthe muscles make it look ugly and I don't like the Razorgore. I have to admit I don't think the best job was done on the beastmen metal models and large pastic kits, the small beasts are fine. The daemonettes I agree are different but with a younger audience now playing the game then used to be I believe they saw this as a necessiity to change the models.
I'm no parent but I don't think I'd want my child buying all these creatures with boobs sculpted on them so obviously.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Best-Black orcs, Stormvermin, Temple guard, Grave guard, Korne lord on juggerant, Tzeentch lord on disk, Azhag the slauaghter,corsairs... thats all i got now
Worst-Minitors (muscles are crap), Zombies (just nasty), Any slaanesh demon, The new horrors (liked the old ones better, even if they were metal), and about all of the Vampires besides SC's.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> Best - Juggernaught Plastic Kit for me right now, though there are alot more I do like
> 
> Worst - One too many I agree with the blackguard the pose is to stale, Beastmen Minotuars (whatwere they thinking nthe muscles make it look ugly and I don't like the Razorgore. I have to admit I don't think the best job was done on the beastmen metal models and large pastic kits, the small beasts are fine. The daemonettes I agree are different but with a younger audience now playing the game then used to be I believe they saw this as a necessiity to change the models.
> I'm no parent but I don't think I'd want my child buying all these creatures with boobs sculpted on them so obviously.


So leather wearing, gimp mask wearing, bondage freaks with claws and a single tit is ok?

Explicit models are fine. I'd be more happy my kid wanted to say "Oh yeah, dad, can I have some models with boobs please?", even if it was a girl, than if she came up to me, and said "Oh, yeah, dad, can I some models with leather and gimp masks please?".

Worst? Pretty much most things since 7th edition release. Too cartoony or OTT for the most point.

Chaos Knights, Bloodletters, Beastmen, Skaven, Empire.

Only thing I can think of as good right now is the new Dragon and Griffon model to be good new ones.

Eternal Guard, Waywatchers, Wardancers are my favourite models. All wood elves. And yes I collect wood elves. Why? Because my 3 favourite units are all available for use straight out with very little work done.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

favourite? hard one wulfrik the wanderer, but there really are so many

Worst? possibly the razorgor but im not convinced its as bad as it seems, i've painted 3 minotaurs and they look much better "in the flesh" so to speak, due to the dark colour scheme i used. I have the feeling the razorgor may be the same


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the best model around is the Gresus Goldtooth model, although I doubt its new. If you are ever up at WHW go look at the painted one in the hall of minatures, its simply incredible (best ogre model around, worst rules for any SC lord in the game.. sounds about right).

As for new model my favorite is easily the HE dragon, its simply an awesome model.

The only new model that Im not entirely happy with currently is the new fateweaver one out this week... its nice just I was expecting them to really go to town on it, but I wouldnt say its a bad model so I think its more disapointment over not being immense rather then being inherantly bad that makes me vote for it...


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best: Greasus Goldtooth
Worst: Terradon (Those things are impossible to glue)


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys

Best model : skaven plague furnace or maybe the doomwheel even though it is a royal pain in the arse to build and paint. 

Worst model : for me it is the wood elf treeman, i just think it is really really fugly and annoying to build.

Cheers

Jimbob


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Best:
Has to be the Juggernaut, what an awesome model!

Worst:
Plastic Chaos knights. I really loved the old ones, they looked like the Chaos warriors and very intimidating, just a shame they were in metal only (and £25 a pop :ireful2. The new ones remind me too much of the old warriors which were fugly. The poses look naff as does most of the armour. If they'd simply made them like the chaos warriors but on horses then they would have been really awesome.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite models are the plastic Juggernauts, the new Skaven doomwheel/screaming bell and the Daemon Prince. 

I don't like the metal greater daemons of Slaanesh, Khorne or Nurgle - The faces are stupid and ruin the models in my opinion. I also don't like the Slaanesh Fiends. 

Been out of the hobby for a bit, just shortly after the plastic Stompa, so I've just came back in collecting Daemons Of Chaos, hence why I only know them really in depth. I collected Skaven, but before the newish release, so had a quick look at them.


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

As a beast man payer I'd have to disagree with the mino's being the worst if they are painted nicely the look awesome. i do agree with the razorgor as one of the worst. the best new metal fig is the DOOMBULL, that thing is awesome. A pain to build, yes, but the finished product is like an eyegasm. the worst is the corps cart it just sucks hands down. At least if I was going to make one Id build one that resembles Monty Python's bring out your dead cart with the not yet dead guy in it. Now that would be a sweet corps cart.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

my favorite model is the wood elf lord, with a great weapon, he's the only elf that actually looks tough.

and my least favorite model is from the same army, I hate the treekin models, they look like a cheap horror movie monster.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Worst GW models are their dragons, imho, shitty worms seems to be the look they're going for. EDIT: exception - high elf dragon, that one's sweet!
Best model? Carnasaurs or Cold One Knights, dinosaurs ftw!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

jigplums said:


> Worst? possibly the razorgor but im not convinced its as bad as it seems, i've painted 3 minotaurs and they look much better "in the flesh" so to speak, due to the dark colour scheme i used. I have the feeling the razorgor may be the same



This.

The Minotaurs aren't that bad once you get your hands on them. The paintwork in the Beastman book is very sub-par compared to others. I like my Moomoos, though that's partly down to the fact I've given them udders and painted them black and white.

The razorgor on the other hand is still butt ugly. I've painted a few as commissions and I haven't liked any of them regardless of colour scheme.

My overall worst choice has to be the Thunderfire Cannon. Rumour has it, it was supposed to be a plastic kit but they ran out of time so it went to metal. As such, they are an absolute arsehole to put together. they do however look awesome. Thunderfire wins due to the fact i have several in various stages of construction, 2 of which have been launched across the room in disgust.


Favourite? That's a tough call. 

The new Skaven plastics are amazing, IoB contents is all really good. If I had to choose a favourite kit I'd have to go with a combination of the plastic ork nobz and the stormboyz... combine the kits together and you get massive orks with rockets strapped to their backs carrying bloody great whirly axes of death.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

kain1989 said:


> my favorite model is the wood elf lord, with a great weapon, he's the only elf that actually looks tough.
> 
> and my least favorite model is from the same army, I hate the treekin models, they look like a cheap horror movie monster.


Yeah, fully agree with both of those, the great weapon lord is an immense model and the treeman looks abismal, which is why I use treebeard... who looks pretty cool (obviously he doesnt carry hobbits, although people have suggested they should be the sprites).


----------

